# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الضريبة على الشركات

## شمس الدين

*الضريبة على الشركات* *تـــقــديــم* يعتبر موضوع الضريبة من المواضيع التي تشغل بال الحكومات على مر العصور، نظرا لما لها من أثر عميق على أحوال الشعوب السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، فالضريبة هي ذلك الرباط المادي الذي يربط الفرد بحكومته وببقية أفراد المجتمع، وهي في نفس الوقت تشكل أداة سياسية فعالة سواء في المجال المالي أو الاقتصادي  أو الاجتماعي[1].
يعرف فقهاء علم المالية العامة - الضريبة - بالأداء النقدي الذي يطلب من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو المعنويين من القانون الخاص أو القانون العام حسب قدرتهم عن طريق السلطة، بصفة نهائية وبدون مقابل محدد بقصد تغطية التحملات العمومية[2].
وقد عرف نظام الضريبة عدة تحولات بدأت في مراحلها الأولى داخل الجماعات السياسية البدائية، ونتيجة لاستقرار الحياة القبلية ونمو المرافق العامة والحياة الجماعية، فقدت الضريبة صفتها الاختيارية لتصبح إجبارية، كفريضة على الأشخاص أولا ثم تنتقل لتفرض على الأموال ثانيا وأخيرا.
وحاليا أصبحت الضريبة محددة الأبعاد، حيث تناولها الفقهاء بالتعريف والتحديد، ووضعوا لها مبادئ حسب متطلبات كل مجتمع على حدة، فاختلفت سماتها حسب سياق الفكر الضريبي السائد، وحسب اختلاف الأنظمة الاقتصادية الاشتراكية أو الرأسمالية، وحسب درجة النمو الاقتصادي بين مجتمع وآخر[3].
عرف المغرب بعد الاستقلال إصلاحيين جبائيين مهمين، تمثل الأول في إصلاح 1961 والثاني في إصلاح 1984 أي مع إصدار قانون الإطار الإصلاح الجبائي، أما مابين الإصلاح الأول والإصلاح الثاني، فيمكن الحديث عن مجرد تعديلات وإضافات جبائية فقط.
وقد اتسم هذين الإصلاحين بكونهما وضعا في إطار منظور سياسي واقتصادي واجتماعي جديد بالنسبة لكل واحد منهما، فالإصلاح الأول جاء في إطار ما يعرف بإستراتيجية الليبرالية الاقتصادية المدعمة بتدخل الدولة، والثاني جاء في إطار سياسة التقويم الهيكلي، وما يمكن التعبير عنه بإستراتيجية الليبرالية الاقتصادية الجديدة واقتصاد العرض، في إطار من تخلي الدولة عن دورها التدخلي السابق.
أما محاولات الإصلاح الجبائي التي لم يكتب لها النجاح، فكانت إما أنها لا تستند على أسس إستراتيجية أو أنها تتعارض مع أسس ومبادئ الإستراتيجية الاقتصادية السائدة.
ومع بداية المخطط الخماسي 68-72، أحدث قانون مالي تعديلي ضريبة على الشركات، لكن مواجهة حقيقية تعرضت لها الضريبة من طرف أصحاب الثروات المهمة، خوفا من تعرضها إلى الإقتطاع الجبائي رغم كون معدلات هذه الضريبة تعتبر ضعيفة وتتراوح معدلاتها مابين5 و10٪ وهكذا تم إلغاء هذه الضريبة بعد ستة أشهر من إحداثها.
وسيتم التركيز على الإصلاح الجبائي لعقد الثمانينات" قانون 83- 3" ، كأول إصلاح دشن للميلاد الحقيقي الضريبة على الشركات، بحيث في سنة 1979 وضعت لجنة تابعة لصندوق النقد الدولي عند زيارتها إلى المغرب تقريرا يتناول تحليلا انتقادا للنظام الجبائي المغربي، ومشروعا للإصلاح الجبائي، واعتبارا لكون الضغط الجبائي قد بلغ 20% تقريبا فقد اعتبرته لجنة صندوق النقد الدولي مرتفعا، ورأت أنه لا يجب على الإصلاح الجبائي أن يؤدي إلى إثقال هذا الضغط أكثر، كما أن نمو المداخيل الجبائية يجب أن ينبثق أساسا عن تحسين هذه المداخيل من خلال عقلنة وتحديث مختلف مكوناته، وعند الاقتضاء العمل على توسيع وعاء الضرائب الموجودة، الشيء الذي يتطلب محاربة التهرب والتملص الجبائيين. ومن الناحية العملية وضع خبراء صندوق النقد الدولي العديد من الاقتراحات أهمها ما يلي: ... سادسا: استبدال الضريبة على الأرباح المهنية بضريبة على الشركات بمعدل نسبي، وليس تصاعدي، ويتضمن بعض التدابير التي من شأنها تحسين محاربة التهرب الجبائي، كمسك حسابات دائمة، وفرض حد أدنى من الضريبة بالنسبة لبعض المهن ومراقبة كل شركة تعلن عن العجز مرتين متتاليتين.
لم يكن نظام الضرائب المباشرة يميز بين دخول الأشخاص الذاتيين والأشخاص المعنويين، إلى أن جاء القانون الإطار للإصلاح الجبائي " القانون رقم 83- 3"، فأقر مبدأ التمييز في فصله الأول والثاني، وقد جاء إحداث الضريبة على الشركات استجابة لضرورتين:
الأولى: تتمثل في إلغاء التعددية الضريبية التي كانت تخضع لها الشركات فيما قبل، وتجميع مختلف دخولها في مادة ضريبية واحدة (الدخول الكرائية الفلاحية والمهنية)، وتهدف كذلك التكيف مع الواقع الجديد القاضي بخلق ضريبة على دخل الأشخاص الذاتيين.
الثانية: تهدف الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التوجهات الجديدة في الاقتصاد القائمة على سياسة التقويم الهيكلي، والمتأثرة بالأفكار الليبرالية الجديدة التي سادت البلاد المصنعة مع بداية عقد الثمانينات، وجعل الضريبة تتلاءم أكثر مع الدور المراد أن يلعبه الاستثمار الخاص والمبادرة الحرة التي تعتبر الشركات آليتها المحركة[4].
فمن خصائص التشريع الجبائي أنه تشريع متشعب ومتشابك وبالغ التعقيد وتسهم في ترسيخ هذه الخصائص ظاهرة التعديل المستمر الذي تعرفه المقتضيات الجبائية كما هو الشأن في التشريع الجبائي المغربي حيث يأتي كل قانون مالي سنوي أو تعديلي برزمة من المقتضيات الجديدة والتعديلات[5].
فلو أخدنا على سبيل المثال الضرائب الوطنية الثلاثة التي أحدثت بعد الإصلاح الضريبي في المغرب (القانون رقم83- 3 الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 38- 83- 1 بتاريخ 21 رجب 1404 الموافق 23 أبريل 1984) وهي الضريبة على القيمة المضافة والضريبة على الشركات والضريبة العامة على الدخل، وما يهمنا في هذه الدراسة هي الضريبة على الشركات والتي عرفت ما بين (1988 و 1996) 47 تعديلا وهو ما يعكس عدم استقرار التشريع الجبائي المغربي[6].
وتكمن صعوبة المجال الجبائي كذلك في تضارب المصالح بين الملزم - الشركة - وبين الإدارة، لأن الشركة من جهة تسعى إلى تحقيق موارد مالية مهمة بأقل تكلفة، ومن جهة ثانية تسعى الإدارة إلى تطويق معظم إن لم نقل كل العمليات التي تقوم بها الشركات، وللخروج من هذا المنعطف يجب على النظام الجبائي الموازنة بين المصلحتين وإرساء ضمانات بدعم وضعية الملزم وتحديد سبل ممارسة الإدارة الجبائية لوظائفها، فسيخلق ذلك آثار إيجابية على تصرفات طرفي العلاقة وعلى وجه الخصوص على مالية الدولة بشكل عام.
وللإحاطة بالموضوع سنقسمه إلى فصلين على الشكل التالي:
*الفصل الأول: نطاق تطبيق الضريبة على الشركات ووعائها الجبائي*
*الفصل الثاني: حساب الضريبة على الشركات والالتزامات المحاسبية*
*الفصل الأول: نطاق تطبيق الضريبة على الشركات ووعائها الجبائي* 

إن عملية التضريب تمر من عدة مراحل وفي هذا الفصل نتناول مرحلتين هامتين، المرحلة الأولى وهي تحديد الملزم بالضريبة على أساس نطاق تطبيق الضريبة على الشركات (المبحث الأول)، وكمرحلة الثانية تحديد الوعاء الذي على أساسه تتم عملية حساب هذه الضريبة (المبحث الثاني). 
*المبحث الأول: نطاق تطبيق الضريبة على الشركات*

إن الضريبة على الشركات أتت لتحل محل الضريبة على الأرباح المهنية، حيث أن هذه الأخيرة كانت تطبق فقط على الشركات التجارية والصناعية، إلا أن الضريبة على الشركات ومن خلال المادة الثانية من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل قانون المالية رقم 35/05 المتعلق بهذه الضريبة تنصب على جل الأشخاص المعنوي الذين يزولوا نشاطا بهدف تحقيق الربح وبدلك فإن مجال تطبيق هذه الضريبة يتسم بالشمولية والاتساع، ويستثني من حقل التطبيق وضعية بعض الشركات مع بعض الإعفاءات المقررة قانونيا، وهذا ما سنتناوله من خلال مطلبين في هذا المبحث.
المطلب الأول: الأشخاص المفروضة عليهم الضريبة
الأشخاص المفروضة عليهم الضريبة على الشركات هي الشركات، والمؤسسات العامة، والأشخاص المعنوية الأخرى وذلك مع احترام مبدأ إقليمية الضريبة.
الفقرة الأولى: الشركات
ينظم الشركات في المغرب القانون رقم 95/17 المتعلق بشركات المساهمة، والقانون رقم 96/05 المتعلق بالشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة، وشركات التوصية بالأسهم، وشركات التوصية البسيطة وشركات التضامن، ومن خلال المادة الثانية من قانون رقم 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات، فإنه توجد شركات ملزمة بقوة القانون بأدائها، وشركات خاضعة اختياريا لها.
  1. الشركات الملزمة بقوة القانون
-شركات المساهمة
-شركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة
-شركات التوصية بالأسهم
-شركات التضامن وشركات التوصية البسيطة التي لا يكون كل شركاءها أشخاص طبيعيين 
وتخضع كذلك لهذه الضريبة مراكز التنسيق التابعة لشركة غير مقيمة أو لمجموعة دولية يوجد مقرها بالخارج.
ويراد بمراكز التنسيق كل فرع أو مؤسسة شركة أو مجموعة دولية يوجد مقرها بالخارج وتزاول لفائدة الشركة أو المجموعة الدولية وحدها مهام الإدارة والتسيير أو التنسيق أو المراقبة[7].
  2. الشركات الخاضعة اختيارا
الشركات الخاضعة اختيارا لهذه الضريبة هي:
-شركات التضامن وشركات التوصية البسيطة التي يتكون شركاؤها من أشخاص طبيعيين.
-شركات المحاصة
وهذا الاختيار يجب أن يتم التنصيص عليه في التصريح الخاص بالتأسيس أو الاستقرار بالمغرب المشار إليه في الفصل 26 من القانون المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات، أو بالكتابة عن طريق توجيه رسالة إلى مصلحة الضرائب أو بالإشارة إليه في البيان السنوي للإقرار بالحصيلة.
*الفقرة الثانية: المؤسسات العامة والأشخاص المعنوية الأخرى*

المؤسسات العامة فإن عند قيامها باستغلال أو عـــمليات تستهدف الربح تخضع للضريبة على الشركات ويتمثل ذلك في ممارسة أنشطة ذات طبيعة صناعية أو تجارية أو فلاحية أو حرفية وكذلك تقديم خدمات مقابل ثمن، بحيث تلجأ هذه المؤسسات إلى المبادئ القانونية للتسيير الخاص عند القيام بأنشطتها المهنية حيث يشبه عملها عمل التجار، رغم أن غايتها ليست تحقيق الربح فقط.
أما المؤسسات العامة ذات الطبيعة الإدارية فإنها إذا تجاوزت عند القيام بعملها هدفها المحدد بحيث قامت بعمليات تستهدف الربح فإنها تخضع للضريبة على الشركات على الأرباح والدخول المحصل عليها بسبب هذه العمليات[8].
 ونفس الأمر يتعلق بالأشخاص المعنوية الأخرى والمثال على ذلك (الجمعيات، النوادي، الجماعات المحلية، الأحزاب و...)
بالإضافة إلى المؤسسات العمومية والأشخاص المعنوية فقد أخضع المشرع المغربي للضريبة على الشركات الصناديق المحدث بنص تشريعي أو باتفاقية غير المتمتعة بالشخصية المعنوية والمعهود بتسييرها إلى هيئات خاضعة للقانون العام أو الخاص إذا لم يكن إعفائها مقرر بنص صريح، وتفرض الضريبة باسم الهيئات المسيرة. 

*الفقرة الثالثة: خضوع الشركات حسب مقرها الاجتماعي*

تفرض الضريبة على الشركات سواء كان مقرها بالمغرب أو خارجه بالنسبة لجميع الأرباح والدخول المتعلقة بالأموال التي تملكها والنشاط الذي تقوم به والعمليات الهادفة إلى الحصول على ربح التي تنجزها في المغرب ولو بصورة عرضية والشركات الممنوح للمغرب حق فرض الضريبة عليها عملا باتفاقيات دولية تفادي الازدواج الضريبي في مجال الضرائب على الدخل.
 لكن رغم ذلك يجب التمييز بين الشركات التي يوجد مقرها بالمغرب والشركات الأجنبية.
الشركات التي يوجد مقرها بالمغرب، فهي خاضعة للضريبة على الشركات على جميع الأرباح والدخول المحققة في المغرب المتعلقة بالأموال التي تملكها والأنشطة التي تقوم بها والعمليات الهادفة إلى الحصول على ربح ولو تقوم بذلك إلا بصورة عرضية.
أما الشركات الأجنبية فهي التي لا يوجد مقره الاجتماعي بالمغرب وتخضع للضريبة على الشركات على مجموع الأرباح والدخول التي يكون مصدرها المغرب والمرتبطة ب:
-امتلاك في المغرب كمثال على ذلك (شركة فرنسية تملك عقارات بالمغرب فدخول هذه العقارات تؤدي عليهم الضريبة في المغرب)[9].
-المبالغ المبينة في المادة )16[10]( من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل قانون المالية رقم 05.35 لقاء أشغال أو خدمات تقوم بها لفائدة أشخاص طبيعيين أو معنويين مستقلين أو لفائدة فروع خاصة بها وذلك إذا كان لهذه الأشخاص أو الفروع موطن بالمغرب أو تزاول فيه وجها من وجوه النشاط[11].
المطلب الثاني: الأشخاص غير الخاضعين للضريبة على الشركات
من خـــلال الفصول المتعلقة بنطاق التطبيق نلاحظ أنه بالإضافة إلى الأشخاص الخاضعون للضريبة على الشركات هناك أشخاص في حكم الصياغة العامة مستثناة من هذه الضريبة وأشخاص تم إعفاؤهم إما كليا أو جزئيا بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة.

الفقرة الأولى:الأشخاص المستثنون من نطاق التطبيق 
تستثنى من الضريبة على الشركات المنشآت التالية:
- الشركات الفعلية التي تشمل إلا الأشخاص الطبيعية في تكوينها والشركة الفعلية هي الشركة المكونة من طرف شريكين أو أكتر بدون تحرير عقد مكتوب مع وجود الشروط الضرورية لتشكيل عقد شركة كالرغبة في التشارك ووجود حصص متبادلة وأيضا اقتسام الشركاء للربح والخسارة[12].

وتأسيس هذه الشركة يأتي بفعل الواقع دون مراعاة أي تنظيم معين بسبب عدم وجود أي نص قانوني يحدد ذلك في التشريعات الخاصة بالشركات[13]، ولكن على المستوى الجبائي الشركات الفعلية لا تعتبر شركات لها وجود مستقل، يتضح ذلك من خلال التنصيص على استثنائها من الضريبة على الشركات شريطة أن تتكون من أشخاص طبيعيين.
-الشركات العقارية الشفافة هي التي يقسم رأسمالها إلى حصص أو أسهم اسمية يكون غرضها عقاري مهما كان شكلها. استثناءها من الضريبة على الشركات يستلزم توفر شرطين:
الشرط الأول: أن تكون أصولها متألفة إما من وحدة سكنية يشغل جميعها أو جلها أعضاء الشركة أو بعضهم وإما من أرض معدة لهذه الغاية.
الشرط الثاني: أن ينحصر غرضها في القيام باسمها بتملك أو بناء عقارات جماعية أو مجموعات عقارية ينص نظامها الأساسي على تمكين كل عضو من أعضائها المعينين بأسمائهم من حرية التصرف في جزء العقار أو المجموعة العقارية المطابق لحقوقه في الشركة ويتكون كل جزء من وحدة أو وحدات معدة للاستعمال مهني أو للسكني يمكن استخدامها لذلك على حدة.
-المجموعات ذات النفع الاقتصادي وهي التي تؤسس بين شخصين معنويين أو أكثر لمدة محددة أو غير محددة بهدف تسخير كل السائل التي من شأنها تسهيل أو تنمية النشاط الاقتصادي لأعضائها وتحسين أو إنماء نتائج هذا النشاط كما يجب أن يكون نشاط المجموعة مرتبطا بالنشاط الاقتصادي لأعضائها وألا تكتسي سوى طابع ثانوي بالنسبة لهذا النشاط[14].
_الفقرة الثانية: الإعفاء من نطاق التطبيق._
نتناول في هذه الفقرة أربع أنواع من الإعفاءات:
-الإعفاءات الكلية الدائمة
-الإعفاءات الكلية المؤقتة
-الإعفاءات الجزئية الدائمة
-الإعفاءات الجزئية المؤقتة
1- الإعفاءات الكلية الدائمة 
حسب المادة 6 من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل قانون المالية[15] رقم 05.35 لسنة2006 فإن الأشخاص الذين يتم إعفاءهم كليا وبصفة دائمة هم:
-الجمعيات التي لا تهدف إلى تحقيق الربح والتنظيمات المشابهة لها.
-التعاونيات واتحاداتها المؤسسة قانونا.
-الشركات التي تتعاطى تربية المواشي فيما يخص الأرباح الناتجة عن هذا النشاط.
-الشركات الأجنبية في ما يتعلق بزائد القيمة الناشئ عن التخلي عن قيم منقولة مسعرة لدى بورصة القيم بالمغرب.
والعصبة الوطنية لمكافحة داء السرطان، مؤسسة محمد الخامس للتضامن، مؤسسة محمد السادس للنهوض بالأعمال الاجتماعية للتربية والتكوين، المكتب الوطني للأعمال الجامعية الاجتماعية والثقافية، البنك الإسلامي للتنمية، البنك الإفريقي للتنمية، صناديق التوظيف الجماعي للتسنيد.
أ‌-الجمعيات والتنظيمات المشابهة لها.
حسب الفصل الأول من ظهير15 نونبر 1958 المتعلق بتأسيس الجمعيات كما تم تعديله بمقتضى القانون 75/00 الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 200-02-1 بتاريخ 23 يوليوز 2002 فإن الجمعية هي اتفاق لتحقيق تعاون مستمر بين شخصين أو عدة أشخاص لإستخدام معلوماتهم أو نشاطهم لغاية غير توزيع الأرباح فيما بينهم.
وتجري عليها فيما يرجع لصحتها القواعد القانونية العامة المطبقة على العقود والإلتزامات.
وتعتبر جمعيات مثل الجمعيات المعترف لها بالمصلحة واتحاداتها وتجمعاتها، الأحزاب السياسية والتجمعات السياسية ،النقابات، الجمعيات الأجنبية المرخص لها من الكتابة العام للحكومة[16].
ب-التعاونيات
* حسب الفصل الأول من القانون رقم 83/24 المحدد للنظام الأساسي للتعاونيات ومكتب تنمية التعاون، فالتعاونية هي تجمع أشخاص طبيعيين الذين يتفقون على التوحد من أجل خلق مقاولة مكلفة بتلبية حاجياتهم الخاصة فقط، بالسلع والخدمات التي يحتاجونها وتتمتع بالأهلية القانونية وبالاستقلال المالي، وأهدافها تتمحور حول تحسين الوضعية السوسيوا اقتصادية لأعضائها وتقوية الروح التعاونية بينهم وغيرها من الأهداف المرتبطة بها[17].*

*وعلى الرغم من إعفائها من الضريبة، فإن هذا الإعفاء يرتبط بشرط عدم تجاوز رقم معاملاتها السنوي 5000000 درهم دون احتساب الضريبة على القيمة المضافة إذا كانت تمارس نشاطا بتحويل مواد أولية تم جمعها من عند منخرطيها أو عناصر داخلة في الإنتاج بواسطة تجهيزات ومعدات ووسائل إنتاج مماثلة للتي تستعملها المقاولات الصناعية الخاضعة للضريبة على الشركات وتسويق المنتجات التي قامت بتحويلها[18].*

كما أن التعاونية هي ملزمة بإمساك محاسبة منتظمة وفقا للقوانين الجاري بها العمل في هذا الإطار. 
*ج-شركات تربية المواشي* 

الشركات التي تتعاطى تربية المواشي تعفى في ما يخص الإنتاج الناتجة عن هذا النشاط، يراد بالمواشي الحيوانات الخاضعة للرسوم المفروضة على الذبح في المجازر عملا بأحكام الباب الثامن من القانون رقم 89/30 المحدد بموجب نظام الضرائبي المستحقة للجماعات المحلية هذه الحيوانات هي (الغنم، العنز، البقر، الخيول، الخنازير).
2-الإعفاءات الكلية المؤقتة.
يسري هذا الإعفاء على ثلاث هيئات وهي:
- مقاولات التصدير تعفى لمدة خمس سنوات ابتداءا من السنة المحاسبية التي أنجزت فيها أول عملية تصدير في ما يخص رقم الأعمال المحقق من هذا العمل.
- المنشآت الفندقية عن مؤسساتها الفندقية فيما يخص جزء الأساس المفروض عليه الضريبة المطابق لرقم معاملاتها المحقق بعملات أجنبية مخول إلى المغرب بصفة فعلية مباشرة أو لحسابها عن طريق وكالات الأسفار، تعفى لمدة الخمس سنوات الأولى تبتدئ من السنة المحاسبية التي أنجزت فيها أول عملية إيواء بالعملة الأجنبية.
- المنشآت المقامة في المواقع الخاصة بالتصدير والمنشآت غير العاملة في القطاع المنجمي والتي تقوم ببيع منتجات مكتملة الصنع مخصصة للتصدير لمنشآت أخرى مقامة في المواقع السالفة الذكر تستفيد هذه المنشآت تستفيد من إعفاء كلي لمدة خمس سنوات الأولى ابتداءا من السنة المحاسبية التي أنجزت خلالها أول عملية بيع للمنتجات المكتملة، وعلى هذه المنشآت أن تثبت أنها قامت بتصدير المنتجات المكتملة الصنع عن طريق شهادة تسلم من إدارة الجمارك والضرائب الغير المباشرة.
3-الإعفاءات الجزئية الدائمة 
تستفيد من هذا الإعفاء: 
-الشركات الفلاحية فيما يخص الأرباح الناشئة عن زراعات الحبوب والنباتات الزيتية والزراعات السكرية والكلئية والقطنية.
-مقاولات التصدير والمقاولات الفندقية، وذلك انطلاقا من انتهاء مدة الخمس سنوات الأولى التي تم إعفاؤها من الضريبة كليا.
-المنشآت الغير العاملة في القطاع المنجمي التي تقوم ببيع منتجات مكتملة الصنع، برسم رقم المعاملات المحقق مع المنشآت المقامة في المواقع الخاصة بالتصدير ابتداءا من انتهاء الخمس السنوات الأولى التي تم إعفائها كليا.
-المنشآت المنجمية المصدرة ابتداءا من السنة المحاسبية التي أنجزت خلالها أول عملية تصدير.
وذلك بنسبة إعفاء[19] 50٪.
4- الإعفاءات الجزئية المؤقتة 
المنشآت الخاضعة لإعفاءات الجزئية المؤقتة من الضريبة على الشركات[20]  هي:
-المنشآت غير المؤسسات القارة للشركات غير الموجود مقرها بالمغرب والمقبولة لإنجاز صفقات أعمال أو توريدات أو خدمات، ومؤسسات الائتمان، وبنك المغرب، وصندوق الإيداع والتدبير، وشركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين، والوكالات العقارية، وذلك بالنسبة للأنشطة المزاولة بإحدى العمالات والأقاليم التي تحدد بمرسوم وفق المعيارين التالين:
. مستوى النمو الاقتصادي والاجتماعي؛ 
. القدرة الاستيعابية للرأسمال والاستثمارات في الجهة أو الإقليم أو العمالة؛
حيت تتمتع بإعفاء نسبته50٪ طوال الخمس سنوات التي تلي تاريخ الشروع في الاستغلال.
-المنشآت الحرفية تستفيد من إعفاء جزئي نسبته 50٪ طوال مدة الخمس سنوات المحاسبية الأولى التي تلي تاريخ الشروع في الاستغلال إذا كان إنتاجها حصيلة عمل يدوي.
*-المؤسسات الخاصة للتعليم أو التكوين المهني تتمتع بتخفيض قدره 50٪ لمدة خمس سنوات انطلاق من تاريخ الشروع في الاستغلال.*

*المبحث الثاني : الوعاء الجبائي للضريبة على الشركات*_._
يتم تحديد الوعاء الجبائي للضريبة على الشركات – أو ما يصطلح على تسميته بالحصيلة الجبائية- إنطلاقا من الحصيلة المحاسبية الصافية التي يعتمد في تحديدها على حصيلة الاستغلال، لذلك كان لزاما علينا التطرق لهذه المفاهيم قبل دراسة المواد المشكلة للوعاء الجبائي.
المقصود من حصيلة الاستغلال، الفرق بين مجموع العائدات ومجموع التحملات المرتبطة بالاستغلال العادي والجاري للشركة أثناء دورة محددة، أما الحصيلة المحاسبية الصافية فهي حصيلة الاستغلال مع إنقاص أو زيادة حسب الحالات، الخسائر أو الأرباح الناتجة عن عمليات أو أحداث تدخلت أثناء الدورة أو مرتبطة بدورات سابقة[21].
وعندما يتم إخضاع هذه الأخيرة للتصحيح - وفقا للمقتضيات الجبائية المؤسسة للضريبة على الشركات - نصل إلى الحصيلة الجبائية أي باعتبار ما زاد من الحاصلات على تكاليف السنة المحاسبية التي وقع الالتزام بها أو تحملها لما يتطلبه النشاط المفروضة عليه الضريبة[22].
لذلك سنعمد إلى تبيان المواد المشكلة للوعاء الجبائي مع بسط المستثنيات التي استثناها المشرع من تلك التشكيلة.
*المطلب الأولى: المواد المشكلة للوعاء الجبائي للضريبة على الشركات.*
بين المشرع المغربي في قانون الضريبة على الشركات الناتج المفروضة عليه الضريبة وذلك بسرده لكل المواد المشكلة له[23] والتي يمكن تقسيمها إلى عائدات الاستغلال ومخزونات الشركات وعائدات الشركات الأجنبية.
*·**الفقرة الأولى: عائدات الاستغلال.*
عائدات الاستغلال هي القيمة المقابلة للبضائع والمواد - السلع والخدمات - المقدمة من طرف المقاولة، وحسب المادة 6 من نص الضريبة على الشركات تعتبر عائدات استغلال كل من رقم المعاملات الذي يتكون من مبلغ المداخيل والديون المكتسبة المتعلقة بالمنتجات المسلمة والخدمات المقدمة والأشغال العقارية التي كانت محل تسلم جزئي أوكلي سواء كان ذلك بصورة مؤقتة أو نهائية، والمحاصيل التبعية والمحاصيل المالية اللتان تضمان على التوالي الدخول العقارية، محاصيل الملكية الصناعية أجور الأتعاب أو مكافآت خصوصية متسلمة من طرف الشركة، حصة الشركة من الحصيلة الناتجة عن عمليات مشتركة مع الغير غير خاضعة للضريبة على الشركات هذا فيما يتعلق بالمحاصيل التبعية، أما المحاصيل المالية فتضم: عائدات المساهمات دخول أخرى موزعة غير الأرباح، عائدات متعلقة بالقيم المنقولة، دخول عن ديون مرتبطة بمساهمات، دخول عن قيم منقولة خاصة بالتوظيف، وعائدات مالية أخرى.
كما أضاف المشرع لعائدات الاستغلال - كبند ثالث- ثمن تكلفة الأشغال المتعلقة بالأصول الثابتة التي تنجزها الشركة لنفسها، وهذه الأشغال تدخل في الأساس الخاضع للضريبة بالنسبة لتكلفتها الحقيقية.
وهناك أيضا الأرباح والمكاسب الاستثنائية ويتعلق الأمر هنا بعائدات متسلمة أو مكتسبة من طرف الشركة غير المحاصيل المذكورة سابقا وذلك نتيجة أحداث متدخلة أثناء الدورة، كالتعويضات المختلفة (عن التأمين، عن تنفيذ عقد، عن فسخ عقد، الجزاءات عن الإخلال بشروط صفقة...) ثم كالأرباح عن دورات سابقة ويمكن أن نضيف كمكسب استثنائي نص عليه المشرع في البند 6 من المادة 6 الإعانات المالية ومكافآت التجهيز أو الهبات المتسلمة من الدولة أو الجماعات المحلية أو الغير وهي مساعدات تستفيد منها الشركة في مقابل اكتساب أو خلق قيم عقارية أو خلق مناصب للشغل.

*
* *·**الفقرة الثانية: مخزونات الشركات وعائدات الشركات الأجنبية[24]**.*
المخزونات والأشغال الجارية في تاريخ اختتام الحسابات يجب أن تأخذ في الاعتبار عند تحديد الحصيلة الجبائية وتضم المخزونات: مخزونات البضائع، المواد الأولية، المنتجات الوسيطة والمنتجات النهائية، أي مجموع السلع المتدخلة أثناء فترة مزاولة النشاط من أجل إما بيعها في الحال، أو عند نهاية مسلسل الإنتاج أو استهلاكها في أول استعمال.
أما الأشغال الجارية فتتعلق بالمنتوجات أو الأشغال أو الخدمات والدراسات التي لازالت في طور الإنتاج والتحقيق ولم تكتمل بعد في تاريخ الجرد الختامي.
هذا فيما يخص مخزونات الشركات، أما عائدات الشركات الأجنبية، فإن المبالغ الإجمالية التي تحصل عليها هي التي تتسلمها إما في شكل أرباح أو مكافآت مختلفة.
وتتحدد الأرباح كمبلغ من المال يتسلمه - بناء على مقتضيات تعاقدية- مالك حق يرتبط بسلعة معنوية (علامة، براءة...) في مقابل امتياز الاستعمال الذي يمنحه للمتعاقد معه، والمالك يمكن أن يكون إما صاحب الاختراع أو وارثه أو شخص مادي أو معنوي أكتسبه بصفة نهائية.
*المطلب الثاني: التكاليف القابلة للخصم من الضريبة على الشركات.*
لا تشكل التكاليف القابلة للخصم أحداثا جديدة في مجال الضريبة على الشركات وإنما تجد جذورا لها في الضريبة على الأرباح المهنية السابقة[25]، فتحديد النتيجة الجبائية يتطلب خصم تكاليف الشركات من الأرباح الخاضعة للضريبة، وقد تناول المشرع تلك التكاليف على التوالي في المواد 7 و7 مكرر، لذلك سنقوم بتبيانها في فقرتين، نعالج في الأولى المادة 7 وفي الثانية المادة 7 مكرر.
*·**الفقرة الأولى: التكاليف المنصوص عليها في المادة 7 من قانون الضريبة على الشركات.*
لتقوم الشركة بخصم التكاليف من الضريبة على الشركات، لا بد من توافر مجموعة من الشروط أهمها: تعلق التكاليف بتسيير الشركة، وأن تكون كمقابل لعمل فعلي داخل الشركة وأن يتم إثبات التكلفة عن طريق المحاسبة مدعمة بمستندات دامغة.
 والتكاليف المنصوص عليها في المادة 7 هي كالتالي:
1-أشريه المواد والمنتجات: يقصد بها جميع المشتريات التي لا تخص الأموال العقارية والمرتبطة فقط بالاستغلال.
2-مصاريف المستخدمين، اليد العاملة والتكاليف الاجتماعية المرتبطة بها: والتي يمكن أن تكون على شكل أموال نقدية (مصاريف الاستشفاء، التنقل، الأسفار، مصاريف التأمين على الحياة...) أو غير نقدية (كالتكفل، الكراء، الأغذية، سيارة العمل...)
3-المصاريف العامة المرتبطة بحاجيات الشركة: كمصاريف الأكرية، وتسجيل حقوق السبق، مصاريف الصيانة والترميم، تعويضات المستخدمين والوسطاء الخارجين عن الشركة، مصاريف الدراسات والأبحاث، مصاريف النقل والتنقل، مصاريف البريد والمواصلات مصاريف التأمين[26].
4-مصاريف التأسيس والتكاليف الأولية: المشار إليها في قانون المحاسبة بصيغة التكاليف الأولية التي تخصصها الشركة لتأسيسها، بنائها والرفع من رأسمالها.
5-الضرائب والرسوم التي تتحملها الشركة: وتشمل الضرائب المباشرة كالضريبة الحضرية، الضريبة المهنية، والضرائب غير المباشرة كالحقوق الجمركية، حقوق التسجيل والتبر، الضريبة على القيمة المضافة.
6-استهلاك الأموال المادية والمعنوية التي تنقص قيمتها بمرور الزمن أو الاستعمال: ويقع خصم الاستهلاك المذكور ابتداء من فاتح شهر تملك الأموال على أنه يجوز للشركة إذا تعلق الأمر بأموال منقولة لا تستعمل في الحال أن تؤجل استهلاكها إلى فاتح شهر استعمالها بالفعل.
7-المخصصات المعدة لمواجهة نقص في قيمة عناصر الأصول أو تكاليف أو خسائر غير حاصلة ولكنها محتملة الحصول بحسب واقع الحال: يجب أن تكون التكاليف والخسائر محددة بكل دقة من حيث طبيعتها وقابلة لتقييم مقارب من حيث مبلغها، وإذا تم خلال سنة محاسبية لاحقة استخدام جميع أو بعض المخصصات المذكورة لغير الغرض التي هي معدة له أولم يعد هناك ما يدعو إليها، أعيد أدراجها في نتائج السنة المحاسبية المذكورة وإذا لم تنجز الشركة بنفسها تسوية الوضعية قامت الإدارة بالتصحيحات اللازمة.
8-الهبات النقدية أو العينية الممنوحة: وهي مجموع الهبات الممنوحة للأشخاص المعنوية الآتي ذكرها: الأوقاف العامة والتعاون الوطني - للجمعيات المصرح بها بأنها ذات منفعة عامة- للمؤسسات العامة التي تكون مهمتها الأساسية تقديم علاجات صحية أو القيام بأعمال في مجال الثقافة والتعليم والبحث - للعصبة الوطنية لمكافحة أمراض القلب والشرايين- للجنة الأولمبية الوطنية المغربية والجامعات الرياضية المؤسسة بصورة قانونية- للمشاريع الاجتماعية التابعة للمؤسسات التي يأذن لها قانون تأسيسها في الحصول على هبات في حدود أثنين في الألف من رقم معاملات الواهب للصندوق الوطني للعمل الثقافي.
9-المصاريف المالية: وهي على سبيل المثال:
-المصاريف البنكية والفوائد المدفوعة للغير أو لهيئات معتمدة مكافأة على عملية الائتمان أو الاقتراض.
-الفوائد المدفوعة إلى الشركاء عن المبالغ التي دفعوها مقدما إلى الشركة لما يستلزم الاستغلال، بشرط أن يكون رأس مال الشركة دفعه بالكامل.
وعلى أن مجموع المبالغ المترتبة عليها الفوائد القابلة للخصم لا يجوز أن يفوق مبلغ رأس مال الشركة كما لا يجوز أن يتعدى سعر الفوائد القابلة للخصم سعرا يحدد كل سنة بقرار للوزير المكلف بالمالية اعتبارا لسعر الفائدة المتوسط للسنة السابقة المستحق عن سندات الخزينة[27].
10- مختلف الخسائر المتعلقة بالاستغلال: هنا وجب التمييز بين[28]:
الخسارة بسبب الاستغلال: حيث ترحل إلى السنوات الأربع اللاحقة ( كانت خمس سنوات في ضريبة الأرباح المهنية) والخسارة بسبب الاندثار، حيث يرحل مبلغها إلى السنوات اللاحقة دون أن يحدث في حالة الخسارة بسبب الاستغلال والواقع أن التفرقة بين هاتين الحالتين تظهر في حالة واحدة فقط هي عدم استطاعة الشركة امتصاص مبلغ الخسارتين خلال أربع سنوات.
*·**الفقرة الثانية: التكاليف المنصوص عليها في المادة 7 مكرر.*
عنون المشرع المغربي هذه المادة بالمخصص المرصد للمساكن والمخصص المرصد لإعادة تكوين المناجم والمخصص المرصد لإنجاز الاستثمارات[29]. إذ تعتبر تكاليف قابلة للخصم المخصصات المؤسسة في حدود:
أ‌-3% من النتيجة الجبائية قبل مباشرة الضريبة وذلك بهدف تمويل صندوق يعد:
-إما لتملك أ وبناء مساكن من طرف رب العمل تخصص لإجراء المنشأة على سبيل سكنى رئيسية.
-وإما لمنح الأجراء المذكورين قروضا تمكنهم من تملك أو بناء المساكن ويجب أن تستعمل المخصصات المذكورة وفقا للغرض المعدة له قبل انصرام السنة الثالثة التالية لسنة تأسيسها أو لسنة إرجاع القروض.
وفي حالة التخلي عن منشأة[30] من المنشآت أو الانقطاع عن مزاولة فرع من فروع النشاط يعاد إدراج المبالغ المرجعة فيما يتعلق بالقروض الممنوحة في النتيجة الضريبية للسنوات التي تم خلالها إرجاع المبالغ المذكورة.
ب‌-50% من الربح الضريبي الذي تحصل عليه المنشآت المنجمية قبل الضريبة من غير أن يزيد على نسبة 30 % من مبلغ رقم الأعمال الناتج عن بيع المنتجات المستخرجة من المناجم المستغلة، ويستعمل المخصص المذكور بنسبة أقصاها 20%من مبلغه لتمويل صندوق اجتماعي والباقي لإعادة تكوين المناجم.
ت‌-20 % من النتيجة الجبائية قبل مباشرة الضريبة بهدف إنجاز استثمار بالسلع التجهيزية والمعدات والآلات وذلك في حدود 30 % من الاستثمار المذكور ودون اعتبار الأراضي والمباني غير المعدة لغرض مهني والسيارات المستعملة لغرض شخصي.
على أنه يجوز للمنشآت أن تخصص كل أو بعض مبلغ المخصص المرصد لإنجاز الاستثمارات المذكورة، لإعادة هيكلتها وكذا لأغراض البحث والتنمية قصد تحسين طاقتها الإنتاجية ومردوديتها الاقتصادية. ويجب أن يدرج المخصص المرصد للاستثمار في خصوم الموازنة تحت عنوان خاص يبرز كل سنة محاسبية مبلغ كل مخصص من المخصصات، كما ينبغي استعمال المخصص المؤسس عند اختتام كل سنة جبائية لأحد الأغراض المقررة أعلاه قبل انصرام السنة التالية لسنة تأسيسه.

*
* *الفصل الثاني: حساب الضريبة على الشركات والإلتزامات المحاسبية*
وسنقسم هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين، حساب الضريبة على الشريكات (المبحث الأول) والإلنزامات المحاسبية (المبحث الثاني)
*المبحث الأول: حساب الضريبة على الشركات**.*
يتضمن هذا المبحث دراسة سعر الضريبة وكيفية أداء مبلغها( المطلب الأول) والمعادلات التي يمكن تطبيقها على الشركة للوصول إلى مبلغ الضريبة إضافة إلى بعض المسائل التطبيقية ( المطلب الثاني).
*المطلب الأول: سعر وأداء الضريبة*_:_
استنادا إلى مبدأ التصريح، فإن الضريبة على الشركات تؤدى بطريقة تلقائية من طرف هذه الأخيرة. بمعنى أن الشركة تحدد ناتجها الصافي، تقوم بحساب الضريبة التي تؤديها حين حلول الأجل إلى إدارة الضرائب[31].
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن قانون المالية لسنة 2005، قد فتح إمكانية تأدية الضريبة على الشركات عن طريق الهاتف.
ومن جهة أخرى فعندما تحقق الشركة، خسارة فهي مطالبة بتأدية ما يسمى بالحصة الدنيا[32]، هذه الأخيرة التي تؤدى بدورها تلقائيا من طرف الملزم، وللإحاطة بهذه النقاط الثلاث سوف ندرس في فقرة أولى سعر الضريبة على الشركات فيما سنخصص الفقرة الثانية لأداء هذه الضريبة.
*·**الفقرة الأولى: سعر الضريبة على الشركات*
تتسم الضريبة على الشركات بسعرها النسبي[33]، حيث هناك نسبة مئوية لا تتغير بتغير قيمة المادة الخاضعة للضريبة[34].
منذ إنشاءها سنة 1987، عرف سعر الضريبة على الشركات انخفاضا مهما حيث انتقل من 45% سنة 1987 إلى 35 % كسعر مطبق إلى حدود اليوم[35].
يحدد سعر الضريبة ب 35 %، ويحدد ب 39,6 % بالنسبة لمؤسسات الائتمان، وبنك المغرب، وصندوق الإيداع والتدبير، وشركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين، باستثناء مؤسسات الائتمان الإيجاري[36].
بموازاة مع هذين السعرين، تطبق ثلاثة نسب مئوية أخرى على الشكل الآتي:
-8 % من المبالغ الإجمالية، دون احتساب الرسوم، فيما يخص الأشغال العقارية أو أشغال تركيب المنشآت الصناعية، أو التقنية التي تنجزها شركات أجنبية اختارت نظام الضريبة الجزافي وفقا لأحكام المادة 18 من هذا القانون، هذا الاختيار يجب أن يتم خلال القيام بالتصريح السنوي للضريبة، بمعنى آخر، فإن الشركات، التي تتوافق دورتها المحاسبية مع السنة الشمسية، يجب أن تقوم بهذا الاختيار في 31 مارس من سنة أداء الضريبة على أبعد تقدير، أو بعد إتمام صفقة[37]. 
بقي أن نشير إلى أن الشركة المستفيدة من هذا السعر مجبرة على أداء الضريبة دفعة واحدة[38]، كما أنها ستستفيد من الإعفاء من الحجز في المنبع المشار إليه في المادتين 37 و38 من القانون 86- 24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركة.
-10% يطبق على:
-      المبالغ الإجمالية المنصوص عليها في المادة 12 من القانون رقم 86- 24، دون احتساب الرسوم الجمركية.
-      عوائد الأسهم أو حصص المشاركة والدخول المعتبرة في حكمها المبينة في أ- ب- ج- د، بالمادة 9 من القانون 86- 24.
-20 % فيما يخص الحاصلات من التوظيفات المالية ذات الدخل الثابت المبينة في المادة 9 المكررة ثلاثة مرات في القانون 86/24، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المستفيدين الإدلاء بالعنوان التجاري وعنوان المقر الاجتماعي أو المؤسسة الرئيسية، ورقم السجل التجاري ورقم القيد في الضريبة على الشركات[39].
إذن بعد تحديد سعر الضريبة بقي أن نلقي إطلالة على كيفية أداء مبلغ الضريبة الذي سيشكل موضوع الفقرة الموالية.
*·**الفقرة الثانية: أداء مبلغ الضريبة*
تجدر الإشارة في البداية إلى أن مبلغ الضريبة لا يمكن أن يقل، في جميع الأحوال، سواء حققت الشركة أرباحا أم خسارة، عن حد أدنى باستثناء الشركات الأجنبية الخاضعة للضريبة بحسب النظام الجزافي وفقا لأحكام المادة 18 من القانون 86-24[40]، ويتكون أساس الحد الأدنى من نتائج الاستغلال الآتية دون احتساب الرسوم:[41].
-رقم المعاملات المتكون من المداخيل والديون المكتسبة المتعلقة بالمنتجات المسلمة، والخدمات المقدمة، والأشغال العقارية التي كانت محل تسلم جزئي أوكلي، سواء أكان ذلك بصورة مؤقتة أو نهائية؛
-المحاصيل التبعية، والمحاصيل المالية؛
-الإعانات المالية، والمكافآت، والهبات المسلمة من الدولة والجماعات المحلية أو الغير؛
ويعادل سعر الحد الأدنى 0,50 %، على أنه لا يمكن أن يقل مبلغ الحد الأدنى للضريبة عن 1500 درهم.
ويخفض السعر المذكور إلى 0,25 % فيما يرجع للعمليات التي تقوم بها الشركات التجارية والمتعلقة ببيع المواد التالية:
-الغاز؛
-الزبدة؛
-السكر؛
-الدقيق؛
-الماء؛
-الكهرباء؛
إذن فالشركات التي تحقق ربحا يفوق نسبة الحصة الدنيا للضريبة، تؤدي مبلغ الضريبة على أربع دفعات حسب ما يستفاد من المادة 16 من القانون 86-24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات:" تؤدى الضريبة على الشركات عن السنة المحاسبية الجارية في أربع دفعات مقدمة على الحساب، تساوي كل واحدة منها 25 % من مبلغ الضريبة المستحقة عن آخر سنة مختتمة وتسمى هذه السنة فيما يلي " السنة المرجعية". وتضيف نفس المادة في فقرتها الثانية: " تقوم الشركة تلقائيا بأداء الدفعات المقدمة على الحساب المشار إليها أعلاه إلى محصل الضرائب التابع له مقرها أو مؤسستها الرئيسية بالمغرب، وذلك قبل انقضاء الشهر الثالث والسادس والتاسع والثاني عشر من تاريخ افتتاح السنة المحاسبية الجارية".
لهذه الطريقة المعروفة في الكثير من الدول المتقدمة عدة محاسن: إنها تقسط العبء الضريبي من جهة وتجعل الشركة على علم مسبق بالمبلغ الواجب أداءه من جهة أخرى، أضف إلى أنها تسمح للخزينة العامة بالحصول على الإيرادات بسرعة وانتظام[42].
يتضح إذن أن الضريبة على الشركات تؤدى على ربح محتمل[43].
إذا افترضنا مثلا أن الضريبة الواجبة بالنسبة للسنة المحاسبية 2005، قد إعتمدت على نتيجة السنة المحاسبية 2004 كسنة مرجعية، فالمشرع يفترض أن النتيجة المحصل عليها سنة 2005 ستكون بالضرورة هي المسجلة سنة 2006.
عند اختتام السنة المحاسبية، تقوم الشركة بمقارنة النتيجة الفعلية المحصل عليها مع نتيجة السنة المرجعية التي اعتمدت لحساب الدفعات فنكون إذ ذاك أمام ثلاث حالات:
الحالة الأولى: النتيجة الفعلية أكبر من نتيجة السنة المرجعية، في هذه الحالة ستكون الشركة ملزمة بأداء فارق الضريبة.
الحالة الثانية: النتيجة الفعلية أصغر من نتيجة السنة المرجعية، في هذه الحالة تقوم الشركة، تلقائيا، باستنزال زائد الضريبة الذي دفعته من الدفعة الاحتياطية الأولى الحال أجلها، وإن اقتضى الحال من باقي الدفعات الأخرى، ويرد الباقي المحتمل تلقائيا إلى الشركة[44].
الحالة الثالثة: النتيجة الفعلية تساوي نتيجة السنة المرجعية، وفي هذه الحالة تكون الشركة لا دائنة ولا مدينة.
بعد التعرف على سعر الضريبة على الشركات وكيفية أدائها، سنتطرق في المطلب الثاني إلى المعادلات الضريبية وتطبيقاتها.
*المطلب الثاني: المعادلات الضريبية وتطبيقاتها*
سنحاول في هذا المطلب دراسة أهم المعادلات الضريبية التي يتم إستعمالها لحساب مبلغ الضريبة على الشركات مع إجراء بعض التطبيقات المبسطة.
*·**الفقرة الأولى: المعادلات الضريبية*
يتم حساب مبلغ الضريبة وفقا للقواعد والمبادئ التالية:
الدخل الإجمالي - التكاليف = الربح الخاضع للضريبة(أ).
أ × 35 %= مبلغ الضريبة( ب).
üالدخل الإجمالي: ويتكون من[45]:
1-رقم المعاملات.
2-المحصولات التبعية والمحصولات المالية.
3-كلفة ما تنجزه الشركة لنفسها.
4-الأرباح الاستثنائية.
5-فائض قيمة الأصول عند بيعها.
6-مساعدات الدولة والجماعات المحلية وإعانات الغير
üالتكاليف: وتتضمن[46]:
1- شراء المواد والمنتجات.
2- مصاريف الشغيلة والتكاليف المرتبطة بها.
3- المصاريف العامة.
4- مصاريف التأسيس.
5- الضرائب والرسوم باستثناء الضريبة على الشركات.
6- القيم الإندثارية السنوية.
7- الاحتياطات.            
8- المصاريف المالية.
9- التبرعات.
10- الخسارة.
حالتان:
الحالة الأولى: عندما يكون (ب) أكبر من الحصة الدنيا، عندئذ سيتحصل المبلغ (ب) مهما بلغ حجمه.
الحالة الثانية: عندما يكون (ب) أصغر من الحصة الدنيا، عندها سيعمل (ب) وتتحمل الشركة الحصة الدنيا للضريبة، التي تساوي كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك 1500 درهم.
ولفهم هذه المعادلة الضريبية سنقوم بإجراء بعض التطبيقات المبسطة لشركات وهمية.
·*الفقرة الثانية: تطبيقات*[47]:
المسألة الأولى: حصلت شركة على دخل إجمالي قدره 500 ألف درهم وأنفقت للحصول عليه 350 ألف درهم.
الربح الصافي الخاضع درهم 150000= 350000- 500000 للضريبة.
مبلغ الضريبة هو درهم  52500= 35%× 150000.
القسط الأول قبل[48] N / 03 / 31:                 درهم 13125 = 25 %×52500 .
القسط الثاني قبل         N /06 / 30 :                 درهم 13125= 25%×52500.
القسط الثالث قبل        N/ 09 / 30           درهم 13125 = 25 %×52500.
القسط الرابع قبل        N/ 12/ 31:           درهم 13125 = 25 %×52500.
المسألة الثانية: قامت شركات بالعمليات التالية خلال سنة.
1-حققت رقم أعمال بمبلغ 400 ألف درهم.
2-بلغت محصولاتها المالية 20 ألف درهم.
3-حصلت على إعانات من الدولة قدرها 30 ألف درهم.
4-باعت آلة استخدمت في الإنتاج وحققت ربحا بمبلغ 8 آلاف درهم.
5-تشغل 10 عمال، تدفع لكل منهم مرتبا قدره 2000 درهم في الشهر.
6-اشترت مواد أولية بمبلغ 30 ألف درهم.
7-استأجرت عقارا للقيام بنشاطها بقيمة 60 ألف درهم في السنة.
8-تستخدم آلة لإنتاج سلعها، أشترتها بمبلغ 170 ألف درهم، قابلة للاستعمال لمدة عشر سنوات.
لحساب الضريبة في هذه المسألة، يتعين استخراج الدخل الصافي وهو الفرق بين الدخل الإجمالي والتكاليف:
الدخل الإجمالي: يتكون من: الفقرة الأولى: 400 ألف درهم.
-الفقرة الثانية : 20 ألف درهم.
-الفقرة الثالثة : 30 ألف درهم.
-الفقرة الرابعة: 8 آلاف درهم.
بناء على ما تقدم، يتضح أن الدخل الإجمالي يساوي:
458000 درهم = 8000 + 30000 + 20000 + 400000 أما التكاليف: فهي: الفقرة الخاصة: تخصم المرتبات من الدخل الإجمالي: 240000  درهم = 2000 × 10 عمال× 12 شهر. - الفقرة الخامسة: يخصم مبلغ 30000 درهم.
- الفقرة السادسة: يخصم مبلغ 60000 درهم.
- الفقرة السابعة: تخصم القيمة الإندثارية، أي 17000 درهم.
يتضح من خلال هذه الفقرات الأربع أن نفقات الشركة تساوي:
347000 درهم = 17000 + 60000 + 30000+ 240000 الدخل الصافي 111000 = 347000 – 458000
        38850 = 35 %×111000.
ويقسط هذا المبلغ على 4 دفعات حسب نفس الطريقة في المسألة السابقة


*
* *الفصل الثاني: الضريبة على الشركات و الالتزامات المحاسبية*

*المبحث الثاني: الالتزامات المحاسبية والأوراق المثبتة للنفقات.*

سيتم تقسيم هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين، الالتزامات المحاسبية ( المطلب الأول)، الأوراق المثبة للنفقات ( المطلب الثاني).
*المطلب الأول: الالتزامات المحاسبية.*
سيتم تقسيم هذا المطلب إلى فقرتين، الالتزامات المحاسبية للشركات المغربية (الفقرة الثانية)،والإلتزامات المحاسبية التي تهم الشركات الأجنبية (الفقرة الثانية).
*·**الفقرة الأولى: الالتزامات المحاسبية للشركات المغربية.*
الشركات وكذلك الأشخاص المعنوية الخاضعة للضريبة على الشركات فهي تخضع لبعض الالتزامات المحاسبية المنصوص عليها في القوانين التالية:
1-المواد 148، 149، 150 من كتاب الوعاء و التحصيل المنظم للضريبة على الشركات.
2-الفصل 19 من القانون رقم 15.95 المتعلق بمدونة التجارة.
3-القانون رقم 88-9 المتعلق بالقواعد المحاسبية الواجب على التجار العمل بها،الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 1.92.138 بتاريخ 25/12/1992.
4-المرسوم المؤرخ بتاريخ 30/12/1987 الخاص بتطبيق القانون رقم 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات.
5-سجل المساطر الجبائية.
هذه النصوص القانونية والتنظيمية تحاول إخضاع الشركة إلى بعض القواعد المراد منها في الأول المساهمين والشركاء و دائني الشركات.
القواعد المحاسبية المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 88-9 تحاول تمكين الشركة من المحاسبة التي تساعدها على اقتناء المعلومات الكاملة والحقيقية على الذمة المالية للشركة ووضعيتها القانونية وحصيلتها المالية والتي يمكنها أن تعطي صورة حقيقية للشركة.
الدولة دائن خاص للشركة حيث بإمكانها أخذ أو الاستيلاء على قدر مهم من الربح المحقق.
القانون رقم 88-9 الالتزامات المحاسبية للتجار والحالات الملحقة لهذا القانون تنص على قواعد مضبوطة التي يجب على الشركة أن تخضع لها، هذه القواعد تهم بالخصوص:
-تعريف وضبط المحاسبة.
-السجلات التي يجب على الشركة مسكها.
-حالات سحب من الحسابات.
في هذا الاتجاه المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 88-9 ومعناه « على كل شخص طبيعي أومعنوي له صفة تاجر بمدلول هذه الكلمة في قانون التجارة أن يمسك محاسبة وفق القواعد التي تنص عليها هذا القانون و البيانات الواردة في الجدول الملحقة له.
وعليه لهذه الغاية أن يسجل في محاسبته جميع الحركات المتعلقة بأصول و خصوم منشأته، مرتبة تبعا لتسلسلها الزمني عملية و يوما بيوم.
يتضمن تسجيل الحركة في المحاسبة بيان مصدرها و محتواها و الحساب المتعلقة به و مراجعة المستند الذي يثبتها.
يجوز أن تسجل بصورة مختصرة في مستند إثبات وحيد العمليات التي تكون متماثلة في طبيعتها و تنجز في نفس المكان و خلال نفس اليوم »
أما فيما يخص سجلات الشركات التي يتوجب على الشركة مسكها، فهي منصوص عليها في المادتين 2 و6 من قانون رقم 88-9.
وهذه السجلات هي:
-دفتر اليومية.
-دفتر الأستاذ.
-دفتر الجرد.
الدفتر اليومي ودفتر الجرد يجب ترقيمهما ووضع ختم من طرف كتابة ضبط المحكمة.
ومن ثم فالفصل 2 من دفتر المساطر الجبائية يلخص الملفات التي يجب على كل ملزم للضريبة الأخذ بها:
يجب على الشركة أيضا سحب كل إتمام لكل عملية إنطلاقا من السجلات المشار إليها سابقا والحالات التالية.
1-الحصيلة.
2-حسابات المنتوجات  التحملات.
3-حالة أرصدة التدبير.
4-جدول التمويل.
5-وحالة المعلومات المكملة.
« مع مراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد 19 و20 و 21 من هذا القانون، يجب على الأشخاص الخاضعين لأحكامه إعداد قوائم تركيبية سنوية، عند اختتام الدورة المحاسبية، ويكون ذلك على أساس بيانات المحاسبة و الجرد المقيدة في دفتر اليومية و دفتر الأستاذ و دفتر الجرد.
وتتضمن القوائم التركيبية المشار إليها أعلاه لموازنة و حساب العائدات و التكاليف و قائمة أرصدة الإدارة و جدول التمويل و قائمة المعلومات التكميلية و تشكل هذه القوائم كلا لا يتجزأ».
*·**الفقرة الثانية: الالتزامات المحاسبية للشركات الأجنبية:*
جاءت المادة 150 من كتاب الوعاء و التحصيل للتأكيد على الالتزامات المحاسبية الخاصة بالشركات الأجنبية على الشكل التالي:
1-يجب على المنشآت الموجودة مقرها بالخارج و التي تزاول نشاطا دائما بالمغرب أن تمسك بمكان مؤسستها الرئيسية المغربية محاسبة لجميع عملياتها المنجزة بالمغرب طبقا للتشريع الجاري به العمل.
يجب أن يكون السجل اليومي و سجل الجرد مرقمين و مؤشر عليهما من طرف المحكمة التجارية و إذا تعذر ذلك يؤشر عليهما من طرف رئيس المصلحة المحلية للضرائب.
2-يجب على المنشآت غير المقيمة التي اختارت الضريبة الجزافية بالنسبة للضريبة على الشركات أن تمسك:
-سجلا للمبالغ المقبوضة و المبالغ المحولة.
-سجلا يؤشر عليه مفتش الشغل يتضمن بيان الأجور المدفوعة إلى المستخدمين المغاربة و الأجانب و ضمنها التكاليف الاجتماعية المرتبطة بها.
-سجلا للأتعاب و العمولات و أجور السمسرة و المكافآت الأخرى المماثلة المخولة للغير في المغرب أو الخارج.
*المطلب الثاني: الأوراق المثبتة للنفقات.*
سيتم تقسيم هذا المطلب إلى،محتوى الفاتورة (الفقرة الأولى)،وكذلك على المحافظة على الوثائق المحاسبية(الفقرة الثانية).
*·**الفقرة الأولى: محتوى الفاتورة*
كتاب الوعاء و التحصيل يحدد في المادة 148 محتوى الفاتورة في حالتين:
-البيع إلى الأشخاص في إطار الأنشطة المهنية.
-البيع إلى الآخرين.
* الحالة الأولى: البيع إلى الأشخاص في إطار الأنشطة المهنية.
يجب أن يثبت كل ما تشتريه شركة من سلع أو خدمات من مورد خاضعة للضريبة المهنية (البتانتا) بفاتورة صحيحة أو أية ورقة أخرى يحتج بها، تحرر في اسم المعني بالأمر.
ويجب أن تنص الفاتورة أو الوثيقة التي تقوم مقامها على العناصر التالية:
-هوية البائع الخاضع للضريبة على القيمة المضافة(TVA)،والضريبة المهنية والضريبة على الشركات.
-تاريخ العملية وأثمان وكميات السلع المسلمة والأشغال المنجزة والخدمات المقدمة.
-جميع المعلومات الأخرى المقررة في نصوص قانونية ( هوية المشتري- عنوان المشتري...).
-يجب على الشركات أيضا أن تتمم الفاتورات التي كانت محل تسديد ببيان المراجع المتعلقة بطريقة الوفاء.
وتفقد الشركة بعدم مراعاتها الأحكام الواردة أعلاه الحق في أن تدرج بين تكاليفها القابلة للخصم مبلغ الأشرية والأشغال والخدمات المعنية.
غير أن إعادة الإدماج التي يبلغها في هذا الشأن مفتش الضرائب على إثر القيام بمراقبة لا تصير نهائية إلا إذا عجزت الشركة خلال سير الإجراءات المقررة حسب الحالة في المادة 11 أو المادة 12 من كتاب المساطر الجبائية عن تتميم فاتوراتها بالمعلومات غير المدلى بها.
* الحالة الثانية: البيع إلى الآخرين.
عندما يتعلق الأمر ببيع المنتوجات والسلع المخصصة إلى الآخرين، فإن القانون يؤكد على أن بطاقة الصندوق يمكن أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار محل الفاتورات، هذه هي حالة البيع بالتقسيط.
ومن جهة أخرى فإن بطاقة الصندوق تبقى صالحة عندما تحتوي على الأقل على العناصر التالية:
-تاريخ العملية.
-هوية البائع.
-تعيين المنتوج والخدمة.
-الجودة وأثمان البيع المحتوية على ضريبة القيمة المضافة أولا تحتوي عليها TTC أوHT (hors taxe).
*·**الفقرة الثانية: المحافظة على الوثائق المحاسبية.*
تؤكد كتاب الوعاء و التحصيل في الفرع المتعلق بالالتزامات المحاسبية.على أنه:
يجب على الشركات أن تحتفظ طوال 10 سنوات في المكان المفروضة فيه الضريبة عليها بنسخ فاتورات البيع أو بطاقات الصندوق والأوراق المثبتة للمصروفات والاستثمارات والوثائق المحاسبية اللازمة لمراقبة الضرائب ولاسيما السجلات المقيدة فيها العمليات وسجل الجرد والجرود المفصلة إن لم تكن مستنسخة بكاملها في هذا السجل وكذا السجل اليومي وجذاذات العملاء والموردين.
وإذا ضاعت الوثائق المحاسبية لأي سبب من الأسباب وجب على الشركة أن تخبر بذلك مفتش الضرائب التابع له مقرها أو مؤسستها الرئيسية، وذلك في رسالة موصى بها مع إشعار بالتسليم خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية للتاريخ الذي لاحظت فيه ضياعها.
إذا قررت الإدارة القيام بفحص محاسبة وجب توجيه إشعار بذلك إلى الشركة وفقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 50 المكررة بعده قبل التاريخ المحدد للشروع في عملية الفحص بخمسة عشر يوما (15) على الأقل.
وإذا كانت المحاسبة ممسوكة بوسائل الإعلاميات أو كانت الوثائق محفوظة في مكروفيشات وجب على الشركة أن تقدم إلى الموظفين المكلفين بالمراقبة جميع التسهيلات لتمكينهم من مراقبة المعطيات المسجلة وتحليلها.
يجب على الإدارة عقب إجراء مراقبة في عين المكان:
-أن تطبق الإجراءات المقررة في المادة 39 من هذا القانون، في حالة تصحيح أسس فرض الضريبة؛
-أن تقوم، في حالة العكس، بإطلاع الشركة على ذلك في رسالة موصى بها مع إشعار بالتسليم، ويجوز لها أن تقوم فيما بعد بفحص جديد للحسابات التي سبق فحصها من غير أن يترتب على الفحص الجديد، ولو تعلق الأمر بضرائب ورسوم أخرى، تغيير أسس فرض الضريبة التي وقع إقرارها عقب المراقبة الأولى.
وفي الختام للإدارة الحق في رفض النفقات التي ليس لها أوراق مثبتة لعملية البيع أو الشراء.



[1] - عبد السلام أديب: " السياسة الضريبية وإستراتيجية التنمية" الطبعة 1 /1998- ص. 11. 
[2] - د- جميلة دليمي: مقال " الضريبة وإشكالية الانتقال الديمقراطي بالمغرب" مجلة مسالك العدد 4. ص. 27. 
[3] - عبد السلام أديب: م.س. ص. 11. 
[4] - عبد السلام أديب. م. س. ص. 242. 
[5] - د. عبد القادر التيعلاتي: " النزاع الضريبي في التشريع المغربي" الطبعة2 /2001 ص. 5 
[6] - وللمزيد من المعلومات راجع عبد القادر التيعلاتي نفس المرجع ص.5. الهامش. 1. 
[7] - المادة الثانية فقرة 5، من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل، قانون المالية رقم 05/35 الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 01.05.197 الصادر في 24 ذي القعدة 1426 (26 ديسمبر2005)، جريدة الرسمية عدد5382-27 ذو القعدة 1426 موافق 29 ديسمبر 2005. 
[8] - قزيبر أحمد، الضريبة على الشركات بين تشجيع الاستثمار ومبدأ العدالة الضريبية، رسالة لنيل دبلوم الدراسات العليا القانون العام، سنة 1995/1994 ص23-22 . 
[9] - 1er édition, dépôt légal n 2005/0630,p 56. Abdelmajid Aktaou, traité de l impôt sur les sociétés IS, 
[10] -  المادة 16 من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل، قانون المالية رقم 05.35  م.س،  تنص: المبالغ الإجمالية المقبوضة من الأشخاص الذاتيين أو المعنويين غير المقيمين يراد بالمبالغ الإجمالية الخاضعة للحجز في المنبع المنصوص عليها في المادة 4 أعلاه .المبالغ المدفوعة أو الموضوعة رهن الإشارة أو المقيدة في حساب الأشخاص الذاتيين أو المعنويين غير المقيمين لقاء: 1- استعمال أو حق استعمال حقوق المؤلف في منتجات أدبية أو فنية أو علمية بما في ذلك الأشرطة السينمائية و التليفزيونية؛ 2- تخويل امتياز رخص استغلال البراءات والرسوم والنماذج والتصاميم والصيغ والطرائق السرية وعلامات الصنع التجارة؛ 3- تقديم معلومات علمية أو تقنية أو غيرها إنجاز أشغال دراسات في المغرب أو الخارج؛ 4- تقديم مساعدة تقنية أو وضع مستخدمين رهن تصرف منشآت يوجد مقرها بالمغرب أو تزاول فيه نشاطها؛ 5- استغلال أو تنظيم أو مزاولة أنشطة فنية أو رياضية والمكافآت الأخرى المماثلة لها؛ 6- حقوق الإيجار والمكافآت المماثلة المدفوعة عن استعمال أو حق استعمال تجهيزات مهما كان نوعها؛ 7- فوائد القروض وغيرها من التوظيفات المالية ذات الدخل الثابت ما عدا الفوائد المبينة في المادة 6 جيم -3-1 أعلاه وفي المادة 47 أذناه 8- مكافآت نقل المسافرين أو البضائع عبر الطرق من المغرب إلى الخارج  فيما خص جزء الثمن المطابق للمسافة المقطوعة في المغرب؛ 9- العمولات والأتعاب؛ 10- المكافآت عن الخدمات المختلفة المستعملة بالمغرب أو المقدمة من لذن أشخاص غير مقيمين؛ 
[11] - المادة 5 من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل نفس القانون السابق ذكره. 
[12] - قزيبر أحمد، م.س، ص 31. 
[13] - القانون رقم 95/17 المتعلق بشركات المساهمة، والقانون رقم 96/05 المتعلق بباقي الشركات. 
[14] - المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 13.97 المتعلق بالمجموعات ذات النفع الاقتصادي. 
[15] - الجريد الرسمية عدد 5382. 
[16] -cite p 45.   , op,  Abdelmajid Aktaou 
[17] -Abdelmajid Aktaou, op, cit, p 45.  
[18] - الماد 7 البند 1 من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل  قانون المالية رقم 05.35، مرجع سابق. 
[19] - المادة 6 --I باء،  من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل قانون المالية 05.35 ، م س.  
[20] -. المادة 6-  II- جيم،  من كتاب الوعاء والتحصيل قانون المالية 05.35 ، م س. 
[21] - قزيبرا محمد. م. س. ص 38. 
[22] - منشورات المجلة المغربية للإدارة المحلية والتنمية، سلسلة " نصوص ووثائق" العدد 133، 2005 REMALD. 
[23] - المادة 6 من قانون الضريبة على الشركات. 86/24 
[24] - قزيبرا محمد م.س. ص 41 . 
[25] - عبد السلام أديب. م. س. ص245. 
[26]- Abdelmajid Aktaou, op, cit, p. 78

[27] - Abdelmajid Aktaou, op, cit, p81

[28] - عبد السلام أديب.م.س ص: 258. 
[29] - مجموعة REMALD العدد السابق. 
[30] - يراد بالمنشأة المنجمية كل منشأة مرخص لها بالبحث أوالإستغلال أوهما معا فيما يتعلق بالمواد المعدنية المبينة في الفصل 2 من ظهير 1951 الذي سن نظاما للمناجم. 
[31] -  Abdelmajid Aktaou, op, cit.p    
[32]-La cotisation minimale. 
[33] - بخلاف الضريبة على الدخل التي تتميز بسعرها التصاعدي. 
[34] - للمزيد من المعلومات حول السعر النسبي التصاعدي أنظر: صباح نعوشي، الضرائب في الدول العربية، الناشر: المركز الثقافي العربي 1987، ( ص 773) وما بعدها. 
[35] - فقد إنتقل هذا السعر بين النسب المئوية التالية: 45%%، 40 %%، 38 %%، 36 %% وأخيرا 35 %%. 
[36] - الفقرة الأولى من المادة 14 من القانون رقم 86- 24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات. 
[37] -  abdelmajid aktaou.  Même ouvrage précité p :109.

[38] - إستثناء من قاعدة أداء مبلغ الضريبة على دفعات كما سنرى في الفقرة الثانية من هذا المطلب. 
[39] - الفقرة 1- ج من المادة 14 من القانون 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات. 
[40] - المادة 15 من القانون رقم 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات. 
[41] - guide pratique de la fiscalité marocaine. Editions les guides de l’entreprise. 2004

[42] - صباح نعوش: " الضرائب المباشرة في المغرب"، الجزء الثاني: الإصلاح، شركة التوزيع والنشر المدارس- الدار البيضاء، 1987، ص: 102. 
[43] -  Abdelmajid Aktaou, op, cit,. p. 110

[44] - المادة 16 من القانون رقم 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات. 
[45] - المادة 6 من القانون رقم 86/24 المتعلق بالضريبة على الشركات. 
[46] - المادة 7 من نفس القانون رقم 86- 24. 
[47] - هذه التطبيقات مأخوذة من: صباح نعوش: نفس المرجع السابق، مع تحسين للمعطيات. 
[48] - *N*ترمز للسنة الواجب خلالها أداء الضريبة.

----------


## شمس الدين

nnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------

